

Panning for Pangrams: The Search for the New Quick Brown Fox - TheRedBarron
https://barronwasteland.wordpress.com/2015/07/06/panning-for-pangrams-the-search-for-the-new-quick-brown-fox/

======
Steuard
As far as I can tell, the upshot after scoring a million tweets is that the
only one with all 26 letters was just

"?????????????????????the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy
dog??????????????????"

This is considerably less interesting than I hoped it would be. (And a little
surprising! That's a lot of data.)

~~~
TheRedBarron
Yeah that tweet was a let down. I guess the best resolution is that pangrams
(or things with many unique letters) are hard to come by?

------
solaris999
Isn't it a bit silly to throw away every single @<user> tweet? Imagine I'm
having a twitter conversation with my friends about who can make the best
pangram and this data is ignored just because we're tweeting @ each other?

I'm guessing that the majority of tweets will reference a person. How about
just stripping that @word from the tweet?

~~~
TheRedBarron
Interesting. The issue I was getting was that it would like tweets that were
"@MyFriendWhoHasAUserNameLikeZXCVBNMQWERTYU hey". Should I just strip it of
the word "@____"?

~~~
yathern
That would absolutely be the way I'd suggest going about it.

~~~
TheRedBarron
Okay. Iteration is key! I'll update her maybe tonight. Thanks

------
marcelftw
At first I thaught "Searching Twitter for a better pangram" was the pangram.

I'm stupid.

~~~
bshimmin
"Searching Twitterdjklquvxyz for a better pangram" works!

~~~
TheRedBarron
hahah I should have thought of that!

------
hcrisp
Not easy to remember, but I recall this phrase appeared in the Guinness Book
of World Records for shortest pangram: "Veldt jynx grimps waqf zho buck."

More here:
[http://www.chaos.org.uk/~pdh/string/alphabet.htm](http://www.chaos.org.uk/~pdh/string/alphabet.htm)

------
exarch
Amazingly few discotheques provide jukeboxes.

